
Neo4j 3.0 released - apsec112
http://neo4j.com/blog/neo4j-3-0-massive-scale-developer-productivity/
======
nattaylor
Sounds like some big performance improvements have been realized with the
addition of Bolt.

From: [https://dzone.com/articles/introducing-bolt-neo4js-
upcoming-...](https://dzone.com/articles/introducing-bolt-neo4js-upcoming-
binary-protocol-p)

>DB: [...] What’s the expected performance of Bolt once released? > >NS:
Ultimately, we're aiming for the same order of magnitude performance as
embedded. Although with a network stack in play too, that'll obviously be
affected by the configuration of your infrastructure.

